

Apple decides Notification Center buttons are now off limits - orand
http://9to5mac.com/2014/12/02/drafts-widget/

======
medgno
Funny, I haven't heard anything about Evernote being asked to remove their
widget buttons.[1]

I wonder if this is a case of the Today view being so new that there's not
agreement between the App Store overlords on what's acceptable.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/a5udgxi.png](http://i.imgur.com/a5udgxi.png)

